# Dual Nationals



## Hedz786 (Jul 23, 2018)

Hello everyone,
Is there any dual nationals applying on the through the dual national seats/foreign seats?


----------



## dfsff (Aug 31, 2018)

Yes I am from the U.S applying through the Self-Finance Scheme. Where are you from and what schools are you applying to?


----------



## Hedz786 (Jul 23, 2018)

Nice, I'm from the U.K hoping to apply to Allama Iqbal, King Edward and Ayub Medical College inshallah.


----------



## dfsff (Aug 31, 2018)

I am planning on applying to Khyber Medical College, and Ayub Medical college too. Did you start the online application on the website? The deadline for it is October 12.

I am having trouble with the online application, so I sent them an email telling them and they still have not responded even though it's been a day already. I guess i'll call them when its morning over there because right now it's 6:30 PM and Pakistani people end all their work usually by 4 PM, so I have to wake up at like 4 or 5 AM so I can call them.
What are you gonna do, right?


----------



## Hedz786 (Jul 23, 2018)

Yeah I have been trying to access the Application form on the HEC website but it says that it is yet to open. Have you had the same problem?


----------



## dfsff (Aug 31, 2018)

YES, I have the exact same problem, wow. I attached an image of the message I keep getting, do you get the same thing?


----------



## Hedz786 (Jul 23, 2018)

Yeah that's exactly what it says on mine. Saying log back in on the 1st when it's the 3rd already lol.


----------



## dfsff (Aug 31, 2018)

I know right lol. First of all it was supposed to open before that according to their website, and then they say it's going to open on Sept. 1st, but like you said it's Sept 3rd ALREADY. At least I know i'm not alone , and I bet other people have the same problem as us, so we just gotta be patient.


----------



## Hedz786 (Jul 23, 2018)

Yeah nothing we can do at the moment


----------



## dfsff (Aug 31, 2018)

How did you apply to King Edward and Allama Iqbal since they are not on the list of SFS colleges, but Ayub medical college is.


----------



## Hedz786 (Jul 23, 2018)

Yeah the medical colleges listed in that list where only the medical colleges in KPK and Sindh. The Punjab colleges haven't opened admissions yet for SF as far as I'm aware.


----------



## dfsff (Aug 31, 2018)

I hope I can get in to Khyber Medical, because it has a high merit score. Ayub is also high but it is easier than Khyber. Check it out from last year


----------



## Hedz786 (Jul 23, 2018)

Are those other applicants or? What does the merit score account for?


----------



## Uzair1903 (Jul 11, 2018)

What is the fee for self finance?
Also, how do i apply. Where are the rules and regulatikns for it?
Thanks


----------



## dfsff (Aug 31, 2018)

This is the list from last year 2017-2018 applications. The link is here: 
http://hec.gov.pk/english/HECAnnoun...larship/1st-Provisional-Merit-List-(MBBS).pdf

In terms of the Merit Score it is made up of 3 things. 10% from your SSC equivalence. 40% from your HSSC equivalence. and 50% your 3 SAT scores (SAT Physics or Math, Biology, Chemistry). There is a formula to calculate it and turn it into the Merit score you see on the list. I have the formula if you want to see your score.

- - - Updated - - -

Uzair, everything can be found on the HEC website. The SFS is for dual nationals also called Overseas pakistanis. Read everything on this page: 
http://hec.gov.pk/english/services/students/Admission%20of%20Foreign%20Students%20Under%20Self-Finance%20Scheme/Pages/Intro.aspx


----------



## Uzair1903 (Jul 11, 2018)

Thanks. I am british paki. Did o levels from abroad but a levels from pak. I dont think i can apply for this. Thanka for your help though.
Also my domicile is lahore, so i cant. Does panjab also have sfs seats?


----------



## dfsff (Aug 31, 2018)

If you have Punjab domicile then you CANNOT apply through SFS seats. Proof from the HEC website. Link: Frequently Asked Questions
[FONT=&quot]*Q1: What is SFS and who are eligible for Admission under SFS?*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*Ans:*The Self Finance Scheme with limited number of seats in the disciplines of Medicine (MBBS), Dentistry (BDS), Pharmacy (Pharm-D) and B.Sc. Engineering envisages to facilitate both foreign as well as Pakistan origin dual nationality holder students, for their admission in universities/institutions of Pakistan. A foreign student/Pak Origin having dual nationality with his/her HSSC or equivalent qualification is eligible to apply. the applicant having Punjab Province domicile (Pak origin/dual nationality) are not eligible for MBBS and BDS under this scheme as the Govt. of the Punjab has withdrawn the seats of MBBS and BDS from this scheme of HEC.[/FONT]


----------



## edrev (Feb 14, 2018)

Were you guys able to apply on the website now? Or is the 1st Sept message thing still there, and it's not possible to send the application?


----------



## dfsff (Aug 31, 2018)

Mine is working now I believe.


----------



## edrev (Feb 14, 2018)

Mine shows an error message now. Could you please attach a screenshot of what yours look like?


----------



## edrev (Feb 14, 2018)

Is the application form opening when you click it under the option, admission of foreign students under sfs?


----------



## dfsff (Aug 31, 2018)

Yes, mine opens now. What does your error message say? Can you type it out, so I can help you. The HEC director responded to my email that the website should be fixed now


----------



## edrev (Feb 14, 2018)

Yes now it's working on mine too, thank you. On what email did you message? I emailed them too, but never got a response. Please share the email address so I can contact them in case of any other problem.


----------



## edrev (Feb 14, 2018)

Well now it's saying this...


----------



## edrev (Feb 14, 2018)

It says: service maintenance


----------



## dfsff (Aug 31, 2018)

"Service maintenance"? Never seen that before. Well about the emails, they responded back to me AFTER they fixed it (3 days later), so i'm like wow really..
I emailed the two guys on the 'Contact Us' page:
Contact Us
Btw, the main guy is *Mr. Sanaullah Memon​
*

- - - Updated - - -

Which medical colleges are you applying to? Are you from kpk?


----------



## edrev (Feb 14, 2018)

Thank you 🙂 

I'm applying to Ayub, Dow, and maybe Khyber too. No I'm not from Kpk, but I have a foreign nationality so I thought, why not apply for this too.


----------



## dfsff (Aug 31, 2018)

Oh that's cool. I'm applying to mainly Khyber and Ayub. Dow is probably the best option if you plan on returning to your country to take the USMLE(U.S)/ PLAB (UK) and practice medicine there. They have the most resources and connections with medical schools abroad, but it is expensive compared to the other schools. Anyways, good luck and let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## edrev (Feb 14, 2018)

Do you have any idea how Ayub is for USMLE? Thank you, good luck to you too 🙂


----------



## dfsff (Aug 31, 2018)

First of all, I must say that medical knowledge is the same anywhere in the world whether in America, Pak, or Europe. The difference is in presentation of the knowledge. Ayub does not teach in the same way that schools in western countries teach, but the knowledge is the same. You can still go Ayub and at the same time study for USMLE - it is just a little different. I have a relative who went to Ayub who is now a doctor in the U.S. In the end he studied hard for his USMLE steps after he graduated from Ayub and got residency, so it is not that hard.


----------



## Gullala (Mar 21, 2016)

Hedz786 said:


> Hello everyone,
> Is there any dual nationals applying on the through the dual national seats/foreign seats?


yes I am also applying from canada. Did you complete your IBCC equivalency? Do you need KPK domicile for kpkmedical schools?


----------



## dfsff (Aug 31, 2018)

Yes, did you get yours? It is vital for your application and it took me 3 months to get it last year. I believe they will give you a provisional certificate if they don't have it yet. I don't think you need kpk domicile, but I know for sure those with punjab domicile cannot apply for these seats.


----------



## edrev (Feb 14, 2018)

What did you write for the marks/cgpa obtained in your secondary school? I did A level, so we have grades instead of marks. I wrote the marks IBCC gave me after they converted my grades to Fsc's. Is that okay?


----------



## edrev (Feb 14, 2018)

dfsff said:


> First of all, I must say that medical knowledge is the same anywhere in the world whether in America, Pak, or Europe. The difference is in presentation of the knowledge. Ayub does not teach in the same way that schools in western countries teach, but the knowledge is the same. You can still go Ayub and at the same time study for USMLE - it is just a little different. I have a relative who went to Ayub who is now a doctor in the U.S. In the end he studied hard for his USMLE steps after he graduated from Ayub and got residency, so it is not that hard.


Thank you for answering. I'll definitely consider Ayub then 🙂


----------



## edrev (Feb 14, 2018)

edrev said:


> What did you write for the marks/cgpa obtained in your secondary school? I did A level, so we have grades instead of marks. I wrote the marks IBCC gave me after they converted my grades to Fsc's. Is that okay?


I'm talking about this


----------



## edrev (Feb 14, 2018)

I mean the marks they ask for in Academic performance details


----------



## hayaaltaf (Aug 14, 2018)

I'm applying through HEC as well!!!


----------



## dfsff (Aug 31, 2018)

For the marks, I put in my high school GPA. I am from the U.S and we don't have Secondary School or Higher Secondary School we just have 4 years of "High School", so I gave them that grade. I'm not sure but I think O levels are similar to Secondary School and A levels are like Higher Secondary School, so use those scores for marks/cgpa. The IBCC grades are separate from the grades your school gave you. I submitted my application the other day and that's what I did.

- - - Updated - - -

Hey hayaaltaf, where are you applying from and which schools are you planning to go to?


----------



## edrev (Feb 14, 2018)

dfsff said:


> For the marks, I put in my high school GPA. I am from the U.S and we don't have Secondary School or Higher Secondary School we just have 4 years of "High School", so I gave them that grade. I'm not sure but I think O levels are similar to Secondary School and A levels are like Higher Secondary School, so use those scores for marks/cgpa. The IBCC grades are separate from the grades your school gave you. I submitted my application the other day and that's what I did.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Hey hayaaltaf, where are you applying from and which schools are you planning to go to?


Did you write your password for giving the SAT II marks?


----------



## Ribulose99 (Aug 26, 2017)

Guys i did my O and Alevels from Saudi Arabia. Can i apply on this Quota?


----------



## edrev (Feb 14, 2018)

Yes only if you have a foreign nationality.


----------



## dfsff (Aug 31, 2018)

edrev, I did put in my password for giving the SAT II marks. I think it is best to give in as much information as you can. My father talked with the admission guys in KMC and they said that _everything_ they get about the applicant is from HEC, so you gotta listen to them. I'm guessing they use it to check your scores themselves. Anyway, what's the worst they could do with your password? If you feel unsafe giving them your password, you could just change it afterwards. There's nothing to worry about Insha Allah.


----------



## edrev (Feb 14, 2018)

dfsff said:


> edrev, I did put in my password for giving the SAT II marks. I think it is best to give in as much information as you can. My father talked with the admission guys in KMC and they said that _everything_ they get about the applicant is from HEC, so you gotta listen to them. I'm guessing they use it to check your scores themselves. Anyway, what's the worst they could do with your password? If you feel unsafe giving them your password, you could just change it afterwards. There's nothing to worry about Insha Allah.


Yes you're right. I'll give my password too then. Thank you 🙂


----------



## Raheem (Jun 27, 2016)

Sigh guys. What are you merits with sat2? You guys also need to look up overseas pakistani/dual national seats in uhs. These are equivalent to the local fees of government colleges and have 1-1.8% merit lower than the closing merit of government mbbs. Hit me up if you guys need any info since iam studying on this criteria (nz citizen that did his fsc from pak)


----------



## Uzair1903 (Jul 11, 2018)

@Raheem. Im also applying on these seats. Only people with domicile of punjab can apply on these seats.


----------



## Raheem (Jun 27, 2016)

Heres the details for last year admissions. These colleges are situated in punjab.


----------



## Uzair1903 (Jul 11, 2018)

With sat my merit is 88.50%


----------



## Raheem (Jun 27, 2016)

Uzair1903 said:


> @Raheem. Im also applying on these seats. Only people with domicile of punjab can apply on these seats.


Whats your total merit coming too. 
Punjab domiciles are easy to make lol. Anyone can get them here.


----------



## Uzair1903 (Jul 11, 2018)

That is my total merit. Its my aggregate. I calculated it. From last years merit list i can make it to sargodha


----------



## Raheem (Jun 27, 2016)

Uzair1903 said:


> With sat my merit is 88.50%


I got into nawaz shareef medical college with 89.05. The closing was 88.0 or something. You’ll probably get into bds or into the colleges at the periphery like shaikh zayed.


----------



## Raheem (Jun 27, 2016)

Uzair1903 said:


> That is my total merit. Its my aggregate. I calculated it. From last years merit list i can make it to sargodha


The merit increases each year. This year depends on how easy mcat is. 2015 it was 83.4
2016 it was 87.3 
2017 it was 88.0 something
So it increases according to the closing merit of local seats.


----------



## Uzair1903 (Jul 11, 2018)

What do you mean by periphery?


----------



## Raheem (Jun 27, 2016)

Uzair1903 said:


> What do you mean by periphery?


Like sarghoda or sheikh zyed


----------



## Raheem (Jun 27, 2016)

Uzair1903 said:


> What do you mean by periphery?


Are you situated in lahore?
If so plan your merit list wisely 
Hit me up on my private number if you want details about colleges. I can tell you about them especially NSMC SMC and SZMC


----------



## edrev (Feb 14, 2018)

Hey, what if you have two different scores for a subject on SAT II? They will consider the better score, right? For example, if you have like, 700 on the first attempt in Physics, and 750 on the second, they will consider the 750 one, right?


----------



## Raheem (Jun 27, 2016)

edrev said:


> Hey, what if you have two different scores for a subject on SAT II? They will consider the better score, right? For example, if you have like, 700 on the first attempt in Physics, and 750 on the second, they will consider the 750 one, right?


Yes they will consider the better score.


----------



## edrev (Feb 14, 2018)

Raheem said:


> edrev said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, what if you have two different scores for a subject on SAT II? They will consider the better score, right? For example, if you have like, 700 on the first attempt in Physics, and 750 on the second, they will consider the 750 one, right?
> ...


Did they state that somewhere on the website? Or did you ask them?


----------



## dfsff (Aug 31, 2018)

Um don't you choose which score to send.. so they wont know unless you tell them??


----------



## Raheem (Jun 27, 2016)

dfsff said:


> Um don't you choose which score to send.. so they wont know unless you tell them??


When you fill in the admin forms there’ll be three boxes. One for bio, one for chem and one for physics/maths. You fill the score that you want to give infront of these subjects and then you also write which month you sat it in. You dont “send your sat scores” you print them out and hand it in with the admission forms. That's what’s been going on for the past years and sat doesn’t affiliate itself with uhs so they dont send it to uhs.


----------



## edrev (Feb 14, 2018)

But they still have your password, so can't they see all your previous scores too?


----------



## edrev (Feb 14, 2018)

They ask for your sat password on the online form, so they obviously check the scores, and can see all the previous scores. They will still consider the highest score though, right, even if there are other scores?


----------



## Raheem (Jun 27, 2016)

edrev said:


> They ask for your sat password on the online form, so they obviously check the scores, and can see all the previous scores. They will still consider the highest score though, right, even if there are other scores?


Yep they’ll consider the scores you mentioned in the application even if youve got more sat scores.


----------



## edrev (Feb 14, 2018)

Great, thanks! What total SAT II scores do you guys have btw?


----------



## edrev (Feb 14, 2018)

Also, if you choose Dow as your preference on the HEC form, they mean the Dow medical college that most local students go to through merit, right? Or do they mean Dow international medical college, where foreigners go to? The original Dow is way competitive than DIMC.


----------



## Raheem (Jun 27, 2016)

edrev said:


> Great, thanks! What total SAT II scores do you guys have btw?


Are you from karachi? What is yout aggregate? My score was 2220 im already in a medschool.


----------



## edrev (Feb 14, 2018)

. I have 2240/2400 in SAT.


----------



## edrev (Feb 14, 2018)

I


----------



## edrev (Feb 14, 2018)

You calculate your aggregate based on the percentage IBCC gave you for A level/highschool 60% weightage, right? I have 2240/2400 in SAT. What medical college do you go to? Can you please give feedback about your university, like how's the facility, teachers, students, and all? I'm from Islamabad


----------



## dfsff (Aug 31, 2018)

edrev said:


> Also, if you choose Dow as your preference on the HEC form, they mean the Dow medical college that most local students go to through merit, right? Or do they mean Dow international medical college, where foreigners go to? The original Dow is way competitive than DIMC.


--
--
Im pretty sure its the original Dow. DIMC has a different application and a different campus actually.


----------



## edrev (Feb 14, 2018)

Yes you're right. I checked the seat allocation in DMC and they did have seats reserved for HEC applicants, so that must be it. Thanks! 

Sent from my CPH1823 using Tapatalk


----------

